# 4X4 Pics



## l2edneck (Aug 20, 2006)

Trucks in the mud 
http://chuckstrucks.net/albums/Tow_Boat_Hole/index.html
http://chuckstrucks.net/albums/Tow_Boat_Hole/slides/TowBoat_031.jpg


----------

